# New To Forum



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi all,
Just found this forum via Open Roads forum. We have a 2003 27rbs that we have owned since late August 2003. Usually it is just the wife and myself that use it but sometimes we get to take some of the grandkids, too. Then again the two small cats go along sometimes also.
We moved up to this trailer to make our stays at Habitat for Humanity builds more comfortable. No regrets on that move.
Looking forward to seeing what others have experianced with their Outbacks.
Bob


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us! We are glad you're here.

Where are you from? We have Outback Rally's all over the country and would be glad to see you join a few of them.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site!

Glad you found us!!!

Gary


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

We live in Lyndonville NY. It is halfway between Rochester and Niagara Falls and about 3 miles from Lake Ontario.


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Welcome!

You'll find out this site has a little for eveyone!

Happy Camping


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Hey Bob:

Welcome to the site.

Humpty


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks for the welcom. Next task is to get the photo thing worked out to get a viewable picture in the sig. I'm still not too up on that sort of thing.


----------



## Fighting Irish (Nov 20, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers!!!

Hope you enjoy the site...it's a wealth of information and really comes in handy!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Welcome aboard.







Boy, do you have a lot of reading to catch up on - but, winter's coming so you'll have time.

Scott


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Welcome to the Tribe!!!!

Have you discovered yet that you live in the HUB of Rallydom....seems there's a Rally at least every other month somewhere here in the East !!! ....and when the snows are too much for the Outback, you can usually find a slew of us in the ChatRoom after about 9:30pm! Come on in, we're a friendly bunch!!!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers.com.

I heard they had quite the rally at Niagara recently. Hopefully you can join in the next one.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi Bob







and welcome to Outbackers!
Glad you found us!


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Welcome! Glad you found us.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, Rubrhammer!*








I'm glad you found us!








Habitat for Humanity is a great effort. It must be very rewarding for you.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

Glad to have you on the forum. Outbackers has a wealth of info and great ideas on ways to spend money on TT items.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Rubrhammer!









Welcome to Outbackers








Just goes to show that you never know where the Open Roads might take you








Post often and Happy Camping,
Dawn


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Rubrhammer to the Outback Family

Don


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Welcome Rubrhammer to the Outback Family
Hope you enjoy tihs Site

Happy Travels
willie


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------

